
Risk Assessment and Prioritization for Startups - milo_im
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Ox9mwO7aCfwXUw1pllKTKCpiEJi3oIW6KHrXfNtrIXQ/edit#slide=id.p
======
billme
This blog post from the author of the linked presentation is better online
presentation of their ideas:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23310400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23310400)

------
stevievee
To add: Choosing which risks to tackle should definitely be weighted by
difficulty, impact and available resources.

Also, this feels like it's forcing an external portfolio manager view on the
internal operations of a startup. Nothing wrong with this - it's just odd to
me.

~~~
andrey_utkin
My interpretation of the presented material that no, difficulty doesn't
matter, "available resources" too, "impact" \- well, the impact you should
strive to is exactly the reduction of the most critical risks.

Using the example from the linked material: surely if you can't swim, learning
may be quite difficult.

~~~
stevievee
Impossible to prioritize which risks to address without considering difficulty
and resources.

------
mkagenius
These are too many risks to think about. I doubt many successful founders had
them as "risks", maybe can be called as an "issue". Apart from product market
fit, are others really big of a risk?

~~~
ozim
I work in risk management. What you do is time box for risk assessment where
you come up in an hour or so with all kind of risks. Then you tackle things
that have high chance of showing up or things that have high impact. Ideally
things that have high chance and high impact are priorities.

------
timavr
Derisking business too early can be dangerous as well. Volatility unlocks
opportunities. A little bit of noise in the system is the secret sauce.

~~~
jacobush
Closely related I think are intuition and creativity. You can't always with
your conscious mind put words on what you actually know.

